# livecam......net



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Community

ich habe gestern morgen eine Mail in meinem Spamordner gefunden, die mich nachdenklich gemacht hat:

Betreff der Nachricht war: Livecam......net Ihre Zugangsdaten.

Als ich das gelesen hab hab ich die Nachricht auch geöffnet, um zu gucken, was es damit auf sich hat.

Nun habe ich da tatsächlich Zugangsdaten drin. Und eine Rechnung über 39 €.
Das habe ich aber garantiert nicht bestellt.

Desweiteren steht da: Zahlbar innerhalb von 3 Tagen ansonsten Mahnung.

Ich denke, es liegt auf der Hand.
Jemand hat sich dort angemeldet und meine E-Mail angegeben, nun geh ich aber davon aus, dass auch die restlichen Daten nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen und die nun mir irgendwas wollen, weil meine Email eine seriöse adresse ist und ich beim Anbieter auch meine richtigen Daten hinterlegt habe.

hab ich jetzt was zu befürchten ? Was kann ich dagegen machen ?

Ich habe das Angebot in der EMail mit den Zugangsdaten natürlich nicht wahrgenommen.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

_URL editiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
anmelden, dann kann per PN kommuniziert werden
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

Marc(Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich jetzt was zu befürchten ?


Ja, evtl. Mahnungen, Inkassoversuche und wenn´s ganz doll kommt sogar eine Anzeige an der Backe..


			
				Marc(Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich dagegen machen ?


Schreibe den Anbieter an und erkläre ihm, was Du zuvor geschrieben hast und den Verdacht mit dem Missbrauch Deiner E-Mailadresse durch einen unbekannten. Fasse Dich kurz und bewahre den E-Mailverkehr gut auf!


----------



## FunkY-Jim (19 Januar 2006)

also angeschrieben hab ich den schon. vergessen oben zu erwähnen.

Er antwortet mir nicht.


----------



## Antidialer (19 Januar 2006)

Zunächst ist auf der Seite der Preis mehrfach und eindeutig angegeben. Eine versehentliche Anmeldung (wie bei diversen kostenpflichtigen SMS Seiten, die Kostenfreiheit vorgeben) dürfte hier ausgeschlossen sein. Auf den ersten Blick macht die Seite einen durchaus seriösen Eindruck, das extrem kurze Zahlungsziel allerdings lässt etwas anderes vermuten.

Es ist daher die Frage, ob du dich bewusst dort Angemeldet hast und das Angebot genutzt hast oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann solltest du zahlen, denn du hast das Angebot bewusst wahrgenommen und bist zu keiner Zeit im Unklaren über den Preis gewesen.

Hast du dich nicht angemeldet, so obliegt zunächst dem Anbieter die Beweislast. Vermutlich ist im System des Anbieters die IP gespeichert, über die die Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Hat der Anbieter keine Validierung der Daten vorgenommen (zb über E Mail), kann im Prinzip jeder X Beliebige deine Daten dort eigegeben haben. 

Zudem ist es schwer, über die IP wirklich einen Namen rauszubekommen. Die T-Com zb speichert die zur IP gehörenden Nutzerdaten nur 80 Tage. Danach ist eine Zuordnung nicht mehr möglich. Selbst wenn der Anbieter schnell genug ist, gibt die T-Com die Daten nicht ohne richterlichen Beschluss heraus. Der Anbieter müsste aber erst einmal einen Richter finden, der ihm die Daten besorgt. Das ganze ist immerhin lediglich ein rein zivilrechtliches Mahnverfahren. Hat der Anmeldende darüber hinaus einen Anonymisierungsdienst genutzt, führt die IP Adresse zu nichts. In diesem Fall steht der Anbieter ziemlich nackt dar.

Falls du dich wirklich nicht dort angemeldet hast, kann du den Mahnungen, Inkasso und alles andere gelassen entgegen sehen. Einmaliger Wiederspruch genügt. Lediglich auf einen Mahnbescheid müsstest du innerhalb 2 Wochen reagieren, der wird aber vermutlich nie kommen.


----------



## Antidialer (19 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> wenn´s ganz doll kommt sogar eine Anzeige an der Backe..



Anzeige wegen was? Wenn der Anbieter die eingegebenen Daten nicht validiert, dann ist das sein Pech.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

FunkY-Jim schrieb:
			
		

> also angeschrieben hab ich den schon.


Wen, den Anbieter in den USA?


----------



## FunkY-Jim (19 Januar 2006)

ja reducal, genau den.....also soll ich einfach warten, weil wohl nix passieren wird ?

ich meine, ich habe zwar zugangsdaten für das system.....aber selbstverständlich werd ich mich dort nicht anmelden.
Die Email hab ich ungeöffnet im email postfach gehabt, also hat wohl auch niemand anders zugriff auf mein email konto...


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist daher die Frage, ob du dich bewusst dort Angemeldet hast und das Angebot genutzt hast oder nicht.


Der Marc hat doch geschrieben, dass er lediglich die E-Mail bekam und den Verdacht geäußert, dass ihn jemand missbräuchlich angemeldet hat.


			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige wegen was? Wenn der Anbieter die eingegebenen Daten nicht validiert, dann ist das sein Pech.


Ach, wegen allem möglichen evtl. Marc wollte nur wissen, was zu befürchten ist. Nehmen wir mal an, dass der tatsächliche Nutzer nicht Marc war und neben dessen E-Mailadresse die Anschrift von irgendwem eingegeben hat. Dieser Irgendwer bekommt womöglich Schriftverkehr vom Inkasso und rennt deshalb zur Anzeigenerstattung. Sowas kommt nicht selten vor!

Wie man an den Screenshots gut erkennen kann, ist das ein sehr abenteuerliches Zahlungssystem, ohne AGB, Widerspruchsbelehrung, Anbieterkennung. Wer sich dort anmeldet und dann auch noch bezahlt, ist  :stumm:


----------



## FunkY-Jim (19 Januar 2006)

also ich habe das angebot nicht wahrgenommen, nur die email mit rechnung und zugangsdaten erhalten. Meine Email ist allerdings mein Name - deswegen finde ich es schon etwas seltsam...also ich glaube dass derjenige, der sich da angemeldet hat mich kennt. Weil durch Zufall meinen Namen als Email eingeben ? Kann ich mir net vorstellen.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

Jetzt hast Du eine E-Mail bekommen und auf diese mit einem Widerspruch reagiert. Mehr braucht es nicht. Jetzt wartest Du mal ab, ob Dir die Paderborner Post irgend wann mal ein Brieflein in der Sache bringt, welches getrost ignoriert werden kann. Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudeln sollte, ist wieder Reaktion angesagt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2006)

[Seitenhieb]Menno, "Quell der Weisheit" hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen... Da geht's mir als Chaostheoretiker gut  [/Seitenhieb]
Kann mir mal jemand büdde büdde ... PN ... link ... und so 

büddebüdde


----------



## FunkY-Jim (19 Januar 2006)

okay, dann wart ich jetzt erstmal ab - ich nehm an du hast dich eben als rudi ratos da angemeldet ? 

Die drohen auch mit IP tracken und mithilfe vom provider zurückverfolgen . und so weiter. Das soll ja angeblich richtig geld kosten.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

Nein, das Bild hatte ich zufällig noch im Archiv.


----------



## FunkY-Jim (19 Januar 2006)

achso, okay. Nunja, warten also..wenn jetzt tatsächlich irgendwann ne mahnung eintrudelt, wie muss ich dann weiterverfahren ?


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2006)

FunkY-Jim schrieb:
			
		

> achso, okay. Nunja, warten also..wenn jetzt tatsächlich irgendwann ne mahnung eintrudelt, wie muss ich dann weiterverfahren ?


Die Mail von denen und Deine Mail ausdrucken und gut aufbewahren.
Vielleicht hat sich jemand mit Deinen Daten angemeldet.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Anbieter keine Validierung der Daten vorgenommen (zb über E Mail)



Wie kann ein Anbieter Daten über E-Mail (ohne qualifizierte elektronische Signatur) validieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gute Frage, die ich mir schon oft bei den im Forum gemeldeten Problemen gestellt habe.
Es geht ja hier nicht um einen Forenzugang oder ähnliches sondern  um knochenhartes Geschäft 
mit erheblichen Kosten. Adressdaten und E-Mail sind  aller Regel kein Geheimnis. Selbst wenn
derjenige, der sich dort mit  fremden Daten anmeldet, nichts davon hat, könnte er auf diese Weise 
einen Unbeteiligten erheblich in Schwierigkeiten/Unannehmlichkeiten bringen 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja hier nicht um einen Forenzugang oder ähnliches sondern  um knochenhartes Geschäft
> mit erheblichen Kosten. Adressdaten und E-Mail sind  aller Regel kein Geheimnis. Selbst wenn
> derjenige, der sich dort mit  fremden Daten anmeldet, nichts davon hat, könnte er auf diese Weise
> einen Unbeteiligten erheblich in Schwierigkeiten/Unannehmlichkeiten bringen



Full ACK


----------



## IT-Schrauber (19 Januar 2006)

Wenn ich da mal eben meine €0,05 beisteuern dürfte: Ich hab regelmäßig irgendwelche Spammails mit "Ihre Zugangsdaten" als Betreff oder ähnlichem im Postfach. Allerdings krieg ich die nur sehr selten zu sehen, der Spamihilator mistet da ganz gut aus  Ab und zu schau ich mal auf die Müllhalde, und wenn man die (momentan ca. 15.000 Mails) mal nach Betreff sortiert, sieht das richtig lustig aus 
Insofern könnte es sich auch um eine Art Angebotsspam handeln, wer dann auf die Seite geht und die Zugangsdaten "validiert"... Ich seh das recht entspannt, Du hast IMHO alles getan was zu tun ist


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

na wollen wirs hoffen 

Ich bin da so ein bisschen skeptisch, hoffentlich habt ihr Recht.


----------

